

Jack Andraka, 15, Wins Intel Science Competition For Pancreatic Cancer Research - dsr12
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/22/jack-andraka-15-wins-inte_n_1535741.html

======
tokenadult
[2012]

